# [Resuelto] Quise instalar Wine y no pude.

## Fitap

Hola, estoy queriendo instalar WINE y me salio todo esto:

```

sudo emerge -aq app-emulation/wine

[ebuild  N     ] app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo  USE="X alsa cups fontconfig gecko gstreamer jpeg lcms ldap mono mp3 ncurses nls openal opengl perl png realtime run-exes ssl threads truetype udisks xcomposite xml -capi -custom-cflags -dos -gphoto2 -gsm -netapi -odbc -opencl -osmesa -oss -pcap -pipelight -prelink -pulseaudio -s3tc -samba -scanner (-selinux) -staging {-test} -v4l -vaapi -xinerama" ABI_X86="32 64 (-x32)" LINGUAS="es -ar -bg -ca -cs -da -de -el -en -en_US -eo -fa -fi -fr -he -hi -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -ml -nb_NO -nl -or -pa -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr_RS@cyrillic -sr_RS@latin -sv -te -th -tr -uk -wa -zh_CN -zh_TW" 138.204 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd flac modplug mp3 mpeg ogg vaapi vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -ffmpeg -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -opus -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vpx -wavpack" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-vaapi-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="X drm opengl -egl -wayland" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-video/ffmpeg-2.8.6:0/54.56.56::gentoo  USE="X aac alsa bzip2 encode gnutls gpl hardcoded-tables iconv modplug mp3 network openal opengl openssl postproc sdl threads truetype vaapi vdpau vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib -aacplus (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-armv5te) (-armv6) (-armv6t2) (-armvfp) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -celt -cpudetection -debug -doc -examples -faac -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gme -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -ladspa -libass -libcaca (-libressl) -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-neon) -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -quvi -samba -schroedinger -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs {-test} -theora -twolame -v4l -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 

[nomerge       ]  x11-libs/libva-1.6.2::gentoo  USE="X drm opengl vdpau -egl -wayland" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -dummy -fglrx -nouveau -nvidia" 

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver-0.7.4-r4::gentoo  USE="opengl -debug" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/libva-intel-driver-1.6.2::gentoo  USE="X drm -wayland" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/libva-1.6.2::gentoo  USE="X drm opengl vdpau -egl -wayland" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -dummy -fglrx -nouveau -nvidia" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-cdr/brasero-3.12.1-r1:0/3.1::gentoo  USE="css introspection libburn mp3 -nautilus (-packagekit) -playlist {-test} -tracker" 

[nomerge       ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd flac modplug mp3 mpeg ogg vaapi vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -ffmpeg -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -opus -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vpx -wavpack" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="orc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-modplug-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1:1.0::gentoo  USE="X bzip2 gtk introspection nls opengl orc -egl -gles2 {-test} -vcd -vnc -wayland" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.18.4:0/1.18.4::gentoo  USE="glamor ipv6 suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive (-libressl) -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -tslib -unwind -wayland -xephyr -xnest -xvfb" 

[ebuild   R    ]  media-libs/libepoxy-1.3.1::gentoo  USE="{-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo  USE="bindist classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl udev vaapi vdpau xvmc -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -valgrind -wayland -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel (-freedreno) -i915 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -vmware" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] xfce-base/xfce4-meta-4.12::gentoo  USE="svg -minimal" 

[nomerge       ]  xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.12.1-r1::gentoo  USE="nls policykit upower xscreensaver -debug -systemd" 

[nomerge       ]   x11-misc/xscreensaver-5.36::gentoo  USE="jpeg opengl pam perl -gdm -new-login -offensive (-selinux) -suid -xinerama" 

[ebuild   R    ]    virtual/glu-9.0-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]     media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]      virtual/opengl-7.0-r1::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] xfce-extra/tumbler-0.1.31-r1::gentoo  USE="curl gstreamer jpeg pdf raw -debug -ffmpeg -odf" 

[nomerge       ]  media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="X a52 aac alsa cdda dts dvd flac modplug mp3 mpeg ogg vaapi vorbis x264 -dv -dvb -ffmpeg -http -jack -lame -libass -libvisual -mms -opus -oss -pulseaudio -taglib -theora -v4l -vcd -vpx -wavpack" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="orc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.8.3:1.0::gentoo  USE="nls orc" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1:1.0::gentoo  USE="X alsa introspection nls ogg orc pango vorbis -ivorbis -theora" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] media-gfx/darktable-2.0.6::gentoo  USE="cups nls openmp slideshow -colord -doc -flickr -gphoto2 -graphicsmagick -jpeg2k -kde -libsecret -opencl -openexr -pax_kernel -webp" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse3" L10N="es -ca -cs -da -de -el -fr -he -hu -it -ja -nl -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -ru -sk -sl -sq -sv -uk" 

[ebuild   R    ]  gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16:2::gentoo  USE="introspection -tools -vala" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo  USE="X introspection {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-directfb) (-gles2) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] app-text/evince-3.20.1:0/evd3.4-evv3.3::gentoo  USE="gstreamer introspection postscript tiff -djvu -dvi -gnome -gnome-keyring -nautilus -nsplugin -t1lib -xps" 

[nomerge       ]  app-text/libspectre-0.2.7::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs" 

[nomerge       ]   app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.15-r1::gentoo  USE="X cups dbus gtk tiff -djvu -idn -static-libs" L10N="-de -ja -ko -zh-CN -zh-TW" 

[ebuild   R    ]    x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9:3::gentoo  USE="X cups introspection (-aqua) -broadway -cloudprint -colord -examples {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] www-client/firefox-45.6.0::gentoo  USE="bindist dbus ffmpeg gmp-autoupdate gstreamer hwaccel jemalloc3 jit startup-notification -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -gstreamer-0 -hardened (-neon) (-pgo) -pulseaudio (-selinux) (-system-cairo) -system-harfbuzz -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-libevent -system-libvpx -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" L10N="es-AR es-ES es-MX -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cs -cy -da -de -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-CL -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -it -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 

[nomerge       ]  media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo  USE="bindist classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nptl udev vaapi vdpau xvmc -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -valgrind -wayland -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel (-freedreno) -i915 -ilo -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -vmware" 

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3:0/3.7.1::gentoo  USE="clang libffi ncurses static-analyzer xml -debug -doc -gold -libedit -lldb -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test}" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon" 0 KiB

[nomerge       ] dev-libs/newt-0.52.15::gentoo  USE="gpm nls -tcl" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 

[ebuild   R    ]  sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2::gentoo  USE="(-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ]   sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs {-test} -threads -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 33 packages (1 new, 32 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 138.204 KiB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1:0/6::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime_slot_op)

  (sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying the following change:

- sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 (Change USE: -gpm)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

Note that the dependency graph contains a lot of cycles.

Several changes might be required to resolve all cycles.

Temporarily changing some use flag for all packages might be the better option.

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[-vcd,dvd,mpeg]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[opengl]

# required by wine (argument)

>=virtual/glu-9.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo[dbus]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[cups]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[vaapi]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libva-1.6.2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.3::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.34.0::gentoo[tiff]

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/tiff-4.0.7 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo[ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[cups]

# required by wine (argument)

>=net-libs/gnutls-3.3.24-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.10::gentoo

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[xvmc]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXv-1.0.11 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1::gentoo[gpm]

# required by sys-devel/gettext-0.19.7::gentoo[ncurses]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo[nls]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo

# required by media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1::gentoo[cairo]

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.25.1-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libmad-0.15.1b-r8 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[libffi]

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[llvm]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd,a52]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4-r7 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[png]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libpng-1.6.27 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libva-1.6.2::gentoo[vdpau,-video_cards_nvidia]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-vaapi-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[vaapi]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver-0.7.4-r4 abi_x86_32

# required by net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo[ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[cups]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.7.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[vdpau]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libvdpau-1.1.1 abi_x86_32

# required by net-nds/openldap-2.4.43::gentoo[-gnutls,ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[ldap]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/freetype-2.6.3-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[X]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2j::gentoo[zlib]

# required by net-nds/openldap-2.4.43::gentoo[-gnutls,ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[ldap]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libepoxy-1.3.1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[modplug]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-modplug-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libva-1.6.2::gentoo[video_cards_intel]

# required by x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver-0.7.4-r4::gentoo

>=x11-libs/libva-intel-driver-1.6.2 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[xml]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.29 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/pango-1.40.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libICE-1.0.9 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[dri3]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.34.0 abi_x86_32

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[vaapi]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vaapi-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[aac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/faad2-2.7-r3 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[ldap]

# required by wine (argument)

>=net-nds/openldap-2.4.43 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.11::gentoo

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[cdda]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[vorbis]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.5 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[ogg]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libogg-1.3.2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[xvmc]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.10 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[aac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-faad-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[-vcd,dvd,mpeg]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libmpeg2-0.5.1-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/libudev-215-r1::gentoo[-systemd]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-vaapi-1.8.3::gentoo[drm]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[vaapi]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-fs/eudev-3.1.5 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/libdvdnav-5.0.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libdvdread-5.0.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[x264]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/glib-2.48.2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[udev]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=virtual/libudev-215-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/gstreamer-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libva-1.6.2::gentoo[opengl]

# required by x11-libs/libva-vdpau-driver-0.7.4-r4::gentoo

>=virtual/opengl-7.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.4 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1::gentoo[cairo]

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo

# required by media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1::gentoo[cairo]

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/pixman-0.34.0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libdvdnav-5.0.3 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/nettle-3.2-r1::gentoo[gmp]

# required by net-libs/gnutls-3.3.24-r1::gentoo

# required by net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo[ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[cups]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/gmp-6.1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd,a52]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[cdda]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-sound/cdparanoia-3.10.2-r6 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/cairo-1.14.6::gentoo

# required by media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1::gentoo[cairo]

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/lzo-2.08 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.1::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-vaapi-1.8.3::gentoo[opengl,X]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[vaapi]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/randrproto-1.5.0 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[cups]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=net-print/cups-2.1.4 abi_x86_32

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libcroco-0.6.11 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[bzip2]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r7 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1::gentoo[graphite]

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.8 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[llvm]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/glib-2.48.2::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libpcre-8.39 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/glib-2.48.2::gentoo[xattr]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by net-libs/gnutls-3.3.24-r1::gentoo

# required by net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo[ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[cups]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/nettle-3.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2-r1::gentoo[uuid]

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-apps/util-linux-2.26.2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libdca-0.0.5-r3 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-vaapi-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[vaapi]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/atk-2.20.0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/openal-1.15.1-r2::gentoo[alsa]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[openal]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/alsa-lib-1.1.2 abi_x86_32

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[ncurses]

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[llvm]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/glib-2.48.2::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=virtual/libintl-0-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.70 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-x264-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[x264]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/x264-0.0.20160712 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-modplug-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[modplug]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libmodplug-0.8.8.5 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.10 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.70::gentoo[video_cards_intel]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-vaapi-1.8.3::gentoo[drm]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[vaapi]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.4 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.34.0::gentoo[jpeg]

# required by gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.16::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=virtual/jpeg-0-r2:0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/libdvdread-5.0.3::gentoo[css]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dvd]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libdvdcss-1.3.0 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.3::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.20.2::gentoo

# required by app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.20.1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXi-1.7.8 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1::gentoo

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[lcms]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/lcms-2.6-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[xcomposite]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/flac-1.3.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/glu-9.0-r1::gentoo

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[opengl]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[openal]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/openal-1.15.1-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1::gentoo

# required by sys-devel/llvm-3.7.1-r3::gentoo[libffi]

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[llvm]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libffi-3.2.1 abi_x86_32

# required by virtual/jpeg-0-r2::gentoo

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[jpeg]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.5.0 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/fontconfig-2.11.1-r2::gentoo

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[fontconfig]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/expat-2.2.0-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.7.3::gentoo

# required by net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo[ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[cups]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.24 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[orc]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-lang/orc-0.4.26-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.5.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo[dri3]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/presentproto-1.0 abi_x86_32

# required by dev-libs/glib-2.48.2::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=virtual/libiconv-0-r2 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-libs/mesa-12.0.1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.4 abi_x86_32

# required by x11-libs/gtk+-3.20.9::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[gtk]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=sys-devel/gettext-0.19.7 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/harfbuzz-1.3.1::gentoo[icu]

# required by x11-libs/pango-1.40.3::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[pango]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/icu-58.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[X]

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-good-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[flac]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.3 abi_x86_32

# required by net-libs/gnutls-3.3.24-r1::gentoo

# required by net-print/cups-2.1.4::gentoo[ssl]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[cups]

# required by wine (argument)

>=dev-libs/libtasn1-4.9-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by media-libs/mesa-12.0.1::gentoo

# required by media-libs/gst-plugins-bad-1.8.3-r1::gentoo[opengl]

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-dts-1.8.3::gentoo

# required by media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-1.8.3::gentoo[dts]

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[gstreamer]

# required by wine (argument)

>=x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1 abi_x86_32

# required by app-emulation/wine-1.8.3::gentoo[mp3]

# required by wine (argument)

>=media-sound/mpg123-1.23.8 abi_x86_32

Would you like to add these changes to your config files? [Yes/No] 

```

Tanto hay que hacer para instalar wine?Last edited by Fitap on Fri Jan 06, 2017 11:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

>  Tanto hay que hacer para instalar wine?

 

Aquí parece haber dos problemas primero te falta una use

pon en 

/etc/portage/make.conf donde esta

USE="abi_x86_32 

Y luego hay una dependencia circular

eso en

/etc/portage/package.use

añades

=sys-libs/ncurses-6.0-r1 -gpm

luego

emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y -q @world

emerge -aq wine

----------

## Fitap

Gracias cameta, por responder.

Hice lo que indicas y ahora me sale esto:

http://pastebin.com/AmStyumb

Saludos.Last edited by Fitap on Fri Jan 06, 2017 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cameta

 *Quote:*   

> applying any of the following changes:
> 
> - media-libs/mesa-12.0.1 (Change USE: -vaapi)
> 
> - x11-libs/libva-1.6.2 (Change USE: -opengl)

 

Haz lo que te dice

/etc/portage/package.use

añades 

=x11-libs/libva-1.6.2 -opengl

y a ver que pasa.

PS

Normalmente estos problemas se arreglan siguiendo los mensajes que da el propio portage o usando el buscador del foro a ver si a alguien le da el mismo error

----------

## Fitap

Tenes razon cameta, lo que pasa que marea ver tantos mensajes juntos.

Portage en definitiva es un amigo.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## cameta

Ahora prueba esto

 *Quote:*   

> Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed. 

 

Es decir elimina o comenta con # las líneas que has añadido a package.use

Luego

emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y -q @world 

(a ver si todo va bien)

Luego se hace un

emerge -p --depclean

(con ello se ve si hay paquetes que se deben eliminar)

Si todo parece correcto

emerge  --depclean

y luego

revdep-rebuild.

Si todo va bien actualizar (yo lo hago una vez cada dos semanas)

emerge --sync

emerge --update --deep --newuse --with-bdeps=y -q @world

emerge  --depclean

revdep-rebuild.

----------

## Fitap

Si si, este es mi script update.sh

```

emerge  --sync && \

        emerge --ask --update --deep --newuse --quiet --with-bdeps=y @world && \

        emerge --depclean && \

        revdep-rebuild.sh

```

Muchas gracias cameta

----------

